# Trying to find out what kind of tree this is.. with the big burl on it.



## Destinee Gard (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 20, 2020)

A good picture of the trunk/bark would help, unless you want to wait for it to leaf out.


----------



## Destinee Gard (Mar 20, 2020)

trc65 said:


> A good picture of the trunk/bark would help, unless you want to wait for it to leaf out.


Ok thank you I will try and get out there tomorrow morning and get better pictures


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> A good picture of the trunk/bark would help, unless you want to wait for it to leaf out.


A good opportunity to put the Bark book to use. I received mine last week and have already used it.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2020)

The bark looks like ash to me....


----------



## djg (Mar 21, 2020)

clarkhus said:


> A good opportunity to put the Bark book to use. I received mine last week and have already used it.



Curious what's the name of the book?

Out of focus pic, looks like Ash...just a GUESS.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dan, link to discussion on the Bark ID book.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/bark-tree-of-the-northeast.30466/#post-573340

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 21, 2020)

My guess is ash as well per the bark


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't take this personal but, with the amount of information provided, you might as well ask your local psychic/astrologer... 
Close up, detailed, in focus pictures of as many details as possible, would help everyone else to help you.
Pictures of bark, Twigs with buds, any leaves or fruit or anything still stuck to branches/twigs. Any leaves or debris scattered around under it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

